

Ask HN: April Fools Day - twistedanimator

Since we cannot expect much real news today, I would love to see what posts you have found that really piqued your interest. I would particularly be interested in seeing longer form articles that I could spend some time reading.<p>Here are a couple of my favorite reads to get this started:<p>http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/07/how-digital-detectives-deciphered-stuxnet/<p>http://worrydream.com/LadderOfAbstraction/
======
jcr
The following paper/article is about 45 pages, and I _expect_ it to be good
(not tinfoil hat stuff) due to the source. Since some of the academic paper
paywall sites are already asking ten bucks for it, I was happy to find a legit
copy online for free.

Harvard Law Review

The Dangers of Surveillance, by Neil M. Richards

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5472230>

Edit: Some more fun reading.

Swarm - A Cellular Programming Language (columbia.edu)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5472485>

------
bhousel
<http://longform.org> always has interesting stuff to read.

They recently reposted Renata Adler's "A Court of No Appeal" from 2000. I
thought it was a really interesting denouncement of the current practice of
journalism (particularly directed at the New York Times).

[http://harpers.org/archive/2000/08/a-court-of-no-
appeal/?sin...](http://harpers.org/archive/2000/08/a-court-of-no-
appeal/?single=1)

